

Lessons from Google's First Rollout of Google Fiber - not_that_noob
http://www.fastcompany.com/3036659/elasticity/lessons-from-googles-first-rollout-of-google-fiber

======
sbierwagen
What's with the random links in the body of the text that don't go anywhere?
Am I blocking some critical piece of ad-serving javascript?

